# images in a mirror



## Debbe (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello, I am pretty new to this forum and have a question.   I have a client that has seen a picture (she is pregnant) of the mother before the baby is born, sitting beside a mirror.  Then after the baby is born, take another picture of mother holding the baby and put it inside the mirror.  So you have mother sitting, and then mother and baby in mirror.  My qestion is this, although I do not shoot digital, I can fix in photoshop, but I am wondering what about the reflection in the mirror?  Do you put up maybe a white sheet in front of the mirror while shooting, or does it matter what's in the mirror and then fix in photoshop.   OR do you maybe take a pic of just the mirror and then the mother and then the mother and child and put all three together in one picture in photoshop.
Can anyone help me?   I am figuring someone has probably taken this picture or something similiar.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## photobug (Jun 26, 2004)

Probably several ways to do this. I'd take the first pic & then shoot the second pic of mother & child (no mirror).

Then I'd transform the second pic to fit in the mirror in the first shot and place it as a 2nd layer in the first pic.

You'd probably have to crop the second shot rather than resize to keep the perspective correct.


----------



## drlynn (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd try Bug's idea, and I'd also take the 2nd shot including the reflection in the mirror.

Then copy the mirror and paste it over the mirror in the first shot.  

See which looks better and go from there.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 27, 2004)

My suggestion is to take three pictures. One of the pregnant mom, one of the mom and child, and one of the setting without anybody. This last gives you a clean slate. That way you can composite the three images together. Just put each image in a different layer and erase the unwanted parts of each image, using the clean image as a background. The flatten the image. 

Of course this is predicated on the concept that you can match the two occupied photos and that you have a basic knowledge of photoshop.


----------



## Debbe (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks so much for the insight.  I love this forum, it's great to get
help on something you are unsure about.
Yes I do have a basic knowledge of Photoshop. I can do some things
on there and learning more all the time.  I also have a friend
that does some work for me on there too and gets the jobs done
that I am unable to do.
Thanks again and I welcome more input or to hear from others
who may have done this type picture.
Thanks again, Debbe


----------

